

Accoustic weapon in JavaScript - brianshumate
https://gist.github.com/9c4955e5a3662e4cd5e1

======
drgath
If you were like... "Whoa! OMG, I didn't know browsers could do this?" It's a
relatively newly implemented API.

Spec:
[https://chromium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/samples/audio/spec...](https://chromium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/samples/audio/specification/specification.html#JavaScriptAudioNode-
section) Mozilla API: <https://wiki.mozilla.org/Audio_Data_API>

~~~
robinduckett
Shame it doesn't work on Linux.

~~~
rwaldron
No kidding, especially considering this:
[http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-xg-
audio/2011Feb/...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-xg-
audio/2011Feb/0000.html)

------
rwaldron
Hey everyone! I wrote this little toy... I'm glad you're all enjoying it.

NOTE: OSX, Chrome dev channel (12.0.733.0 dev is the version I wrote this in)
w/ Web Audio API enabled is the only way this is going to work for you.
Everyone else will have to wait until the API is implemented in your OS of
choice.

Lastly, there are very _real_ dangers of exposure to high frequencies such as:
hearing loss, nausea, dizziness and vertigo (to name a few). Running this code
is your choice, so handle with care!

~~~
ChuckMcM
Having done actual experimentation with weaponized acoustics in college I can
assure you that no amount of noise generation on a web page is going to cause
harm. Annoyance, yes, harm no.

Now if you're on your gaming rig and you have a 300 - 400 watt subwoofer
hooked up, I've got a couple of sound files that can give you cramps :-)

~~~
rwaldron
You have the "brown note" on sound files? Nice!

------
peregrine
<http://jsfiddle.net/ktsum/>

Here is a jsFiddle with the code.

~~~
robinduckett
<http://jsfiddle.net/RffRn/>

Here is a jsFiddle with the code that actually works, or it would, if I had a
browser that supported this that didn't crash the second I tried to do
anything with it.

~~~
peregrine
My bad.

------
gmaster1440
In Chrome, navigate to "about:flags" and enable Web Audio.

Restart browser and it should work!

~~~
robinduckett
Yeah doesn't work in Chrome 11

~~~
mkopinsky
Yeah, I don't have a Web Audio flag in about:flags in Chrome 11 on Linux.

------
giberson
This may seem like a silly question, but is it safe to try at home?
[especially if you live alone]

IE, is there a potential that upon activating the demo to become instantly
incapacitated and unable to stop it?

~~~
drgath
I ran it on JSFiddle (<http://jsfiddle.net/BGW5u/>) a few minutes ago, and
everything went fine. Though, I now strangely have a craving of human brains
for breakfast.

So, yeah, it's safe.

 _braaaaaaiiiinnsssss_

~~~
rwaldron
Hahaha, nice!

------
BoppreH
Tested with Chrome 11.0.696 (couldn't find the Web Audio flag), Opera 11.10,
Firefox 6.0a1 and even Internet Explorer 9. No sound at all.

Can someone give a description of what's supposed to happen?

~~~
rwaldron
Doesn't work in Firefox, Opera or IE9. It's written with the Web Audio API
available in Chrome on OSX (about:flags to enable)

All it does is emits an adjustable frequency sine-tone.

~~~
BoppreH
People have said it many times before, but there's no such flag in this
version of Chrome (11.0.696). Is it OSX specific?

~~~
paulirish
It's not available in the stable release. You need to use developer channel
Chrome, go to about:flags, enable Web Audio there. Then you can restart and
begin abusing your eardrums. :)

------
robinduckett
Tried it in Chrome 13, the tab crashes immediately. Commented out the "new
webkitAudioContext()" and the page loaded. :( I did enable the Web Audio in
the flags.

------
bherms
"Can't find variable webkitAudioContext" error in chrome, ff, and safari for
me.

~~~
jarin
I got the same thing, but enabling Web Audio in about:flags fixed it.

------
CaptainLurk
Sounds like birds chirping and a stream. Am I missing something?

~~~
rwaldron
change the hz value... the higher you go, the more dangerous it is.

------
kaichanvong
Try putting in 1 and just adding 0's :) Wonderful!

------
QQexe
works fine on winXP with Chrome 13 (Canary)

------
ltamake
Creepy.

